# X-Traction and Tjet parts



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all. I stumbled across this yesterday while I was researching XTraction front tires. It appears AW is in the parts business now. Good or bad I don't know....I'd say good, and the prices seem reasonable.

http://www.autoworldstore.com/c-5-slot-cars.aspx?section=-54-

http://www.autoworldstore.com/c-5-slot-cars.aspx?section=-55-

That's pretty cool, but bittersweet for me. (the whole USA only thing from their online store )


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Any chance they are coming to a hobbyshop near you? (Or me?)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's cool.

Wish they sold the white chassis as I find them kind of neat but hate the price gouging since they are limited runs.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, I would buy other colored chassis too if they made them.

I think the the biggest gripe I have is that the chassis is not 100% interchangeable with the original tjets......and those damn plastic gears.........grrrrrrrrr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I applaud the release of parts for the X-Traction and Tjets, but I don't understand the lack of parts for the Super III? They still sell them so you would think they would at least provide replacement pickups and brushes?
I'm not a big fan of the Super III but had toyed with the idea of using them as race prizes for kids... I guess we stick with Lifelike cars.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe they had a problem with the Chinese manufacturer like Dash did where the provider closed down and the hardware to produce that specific part is no longer accessible? Just a thought


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

The parts lists have differnt numbers for the armatures for the Xtracton & Tjet Tjet #PSCTJ-009 Xtraction #PSCXT-008 so inquiring finds want to know what the diffenece is


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I know some members asked for these and now they are available, but just doing some quick math it looks like a chassis is about $40+ in parts.
$7.50 for the armature alone. Magnets 7.66, etc.

I buy whole cars with chassis, body, and cube for $10-12 quite often.
Take some fair to slow runners, tear them apart and make your own parts dept cheap.
No love here for me.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> I know some members asked for these and now they are available, but just doing some quick math it looks like a chassis is about $40+ in parts.
> $7.50 for the armature alone. Magnets 7.66, etc.
> 
> I buy whole cars with chassis, body, and cube for $10-12 quite often.
> ...


It was the same with Aurora, parts cost more than a complete car. What did you expect, it does cost money to package and handle the parts. One thing I do agree with is the price on the armature and magnets IMO seem a little high.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pomfish said:


> I know some members asked for these and now they are available, but just doing some quick math it looks like a chassis is about $40+ in parts.
> $7.50 for the armature alone. Magnets 7.66, etc.
> 
> I buy whole cars with chassis, body, and cube for $10-12 quite often.
> ...


that's "WHY" they won't sell "JUST" complete, rolling/running chassis......
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just replaced a replacement 4 gear chassis. On the customs formit was valued at $1.00. Pretty good mark up... Just sayin'


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

88T-BIRD said:


> It was the same with Aurora, parts cost more than a complete car. What did you expect, it does cost money to package and handle the parts. One thing I do agree with is the price on the armature and magnets IMO seem a little high.


Oh, I expected it, no different than any other mechanical item, the sum of the parts will always exceed the value of the original item.

When you are unable to get the original chassis anymore is when the ind. parts are a blessing.
I really would have expected that the chassis would have electrical items on it as the Aurora ones did, but whatever.

It's all good.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow good idea . But they are raping you on the price. Good luck aw. But it looks like you'll be sitting ok a pile of grossly overpriced poor quality parts. LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Piz said:


> Wow good idea . But they are raping you on the price. Good luck aw. But it looks like you'll be sitting ok a pile of grossly overpriced poor quality parts. LOL


kinda goes w/ Their "NEW Release !!!!" sagas...huh????

Bubba 123


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

They do sell the rolling chassis, around $10.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm not gonna bang on them for supplying replacement parts. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I'm not gonna bang on them for supplying replacement parts. I think it's a good idea.


Agreed.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> I'm not gonna bang on them for supplying replacement parts. I think it's a good idea.


 Nobody is banging them for supplying them , only on the way too high prices , especially when you can find all of these parts in nos Aurora for less than half of the price.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Aurora NOS Parts...*



Piz said:


> Nobody is banging them for supplying them , only on the way too high prices , especially when you can find all of these parts in nos Aurora for less than half of the price.


 FYI- NOS Aurora parts WON'T be available forever...as it is, alot of the Slot Merchants actually Cannibalize NOS Chassis to GET their NOS Parts !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Piz said:


> Nobody is banging them for supplying them, only on the way too high prices . . .


 
Noted.

Individual parts always go for exorbitant prices so the price thing didn't really get to me as much as it did others I guess. Just glad to see AW making the effort to put the parts out there.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> Noted.
> 
> Individual parts always go for exorbitant prices so the price thing didn't really get to me as much as it did others I guess. Just glad to see AW making the effort to put the parts out there.


my biggest problem is the magnets , 3 sets for $22.99 ! how can Dash make high quailty magnets for $3 a set and AW wants over $7 . Come on Man !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Piz said:


> my biggest problem is the magnets , 3 sets for $22.99 ! how can Dash make high quailty magnets for $3 a set and AW wants over $7 . Come on Man !



Really good point Lmao!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Piz said:


> my biggest problem is the magnets , 3 sets for $22.99 ! how can Dash make high quailty magnets for $3 a set and AW wants over $7 . Come on Man !


Oh yeah.... there ya go with your new fangled old fashioned math. 

They can want in one hand....and....well ....ya know 

It boggles the mind :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think we're all pretty 'wise' to slot life here . . . and for the newbs that wander into HT and stay awhile, they catch on pretty quick too.

However, for the folks that get an AW set for Jr. and he blows thru a set of shoes beween his birthday and . . . Saturday, let's say - I think it's good to have parts available at your dub dub dub dot AW site for Dad to drop into the virtual cart and get back on the track. If the family has any inkling to tinker with slots for an extended period I think Google will help lead them to here or elsewhere for the proper slot wisdoms and subsequent "Oh - cool!" moments.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see the wide assortment of pars. Anxious to get some of the x-traction gear plates, cluster gears and cluster rivets to see if there is a way to keep them from chewing up crown gears...or crown gears from chewing up pinions. That's the big problem we have had with ours.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoken like a true veteran*



1976Cordoba said:


> I think we're all pretty 'wise' to slot life here . . . and for the newbs that wander into HT and stay awhile, they catch on pretty quick too.
> 
> However, for the folks that get an AW set for Jr. and he blows thru a set of shoes beween his birthday and . . . Saturday, let's say - I think it's good to have parts available at your dub dub dub dot AW site for Dad to drop into the virtual cart and get back on the track. If the family has any inkling to tinker with slots for an extended period I think Google will help lead them to here or elsewhere for the proper slot wisdoms and subsequent "Oh - cool!" moments.


Dats sum schmart tinking right dare.

Well said John!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The Auto World armature pinions might be better than Wizzard.
Because the Wizzard RGT 14 gears are made with worn out tooling dies.
Where the newer gears have grown in size and the gear mesh is too tight,
compared to my NOS Aurora gears which are perfect.

*Thunderjet Armature Pinion Gear 6 pack*
http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-1179-thunderjet-armature-pinion-gear-6-pack.asp

I would like to try some on Aurora T Jets.

__________________


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SuperFist said:


> The Auto World armature pinions might be better than Wizzard.
> Because the Wizzard RGT 14 gears are made with worn out tooling dies.
> Where the newer gears have grown in size and the gear mesh is too tight,
> compared to my NOS Aurora gears which are perfect.
> ...


 

Buy some of the crown gears too and let us know if they are 18t variety found on the later version Ultra-G tjets. I got a pile of JLs that need converting.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

The parts I received really look good compared to some of the parts on the chassis I own. I didn't purchase any Armature pinions because i already own a couple hundred.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

pshoe64 said:


> They do sell the rolling chassis, around $10.
> 
> -Paul


I talked to the guys at the Auto World store and the rolling chassis is like two months out on order and they are coming from Japan.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tazman052186 said:


> I talked to the guys at the Auto World store and the rolling chassis is like two months out on order and they are coming from Japan.


 
To USA from China via Japan?  That's a new one.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

They said Japan but I think they might of ment China.


----------

